# Question about



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

how many cats should you be in flown at one time ? And how many can be kept in a small loft say 8x8x7?and for how long do they fly and how far? 
oh and one more question how are they flying against pouters cause once i move back to miami in 3yrs i want use them in conjuction with mmy thief pouters in guerras to bring down pouters into my loft?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Last time i checked cats cant fly


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Pigeon Lower, I suspect he is referring to Catalonian Tumblers, though regular cats may have some ability to bring down pouters into his loft.
Unfortunately I don't know many Catalonian tumblers are flown in a kit.


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

lmaoo thanks keith yea i was refering to catalonian tumblers i was just asking cause i read some where on the internet here let me find it

"Not only were they beautiful, but they could fly, for hours at a time; fly acrobatically, flipping and flaring and tumbling; fly in mock wars, “capturing” flocks of other pigeons and luring them in through my doors; fly, it was alleged, in “combat” against falcons in the islands off Spain, out vying their fierce competitors nine times out of ten. "
quote from Steve Bodio's 
book "Aloft"


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

Are they really that good against hawks ?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I remember seeing photos of Catalonians being used to catch birds of prey. 
The Catalonians dropped through some widely placed wood slats with a BOP in pursuit and then dropped through some more closely spaced slats.
The BOP got stuck between the two rows and was captured.
I saw the photos probably over 10 years ago.
I don't know if they are still on line somewhere.


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

that is really cool that such a small bird can do that


----------

